# MRV?



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

Sorry if this has been posted already, I couldn't find any topics. I could have swore thta I saw a D* commercial for MRV availible this weekend?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd be very surprised if that were true.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

not yet.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

tgater said:


> Sorry if this has been posted already, I couldn't find any topics. I could have swore thta I saw a D* commercial for MRV availible this weekend?


Perhaps you're confusing MRV with online scheduling? DIRECTV has the full court press going with online scheduling right now.

Sometimes we hear what we want to hear.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Multi-Room Viewing is not a feature of DIRECTV receivers at this time.

What you likely heard was "record on any DVR in your home" as part of DIRECTV's marketing blitz about the DIRECTV DVR Scheduler (http://m.directv.com)

This is the commercial with Dulé Hill lying hostage on the floor of a bank while it is being robbed. He wants to make sure he sets his program to record in case he doesn't get home in time.


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Multi-Room Viewing is not a feature of DIRECTV receivers at this time.
> 
> What you likely heard was "record on any DVR in your home" as part of DIRECTV's marketing blitz about the DIRECTV DVR Scheduler (http://m.directv.com)
> 
> This is the commercial with Dulé Hill lying hostage on the floor of a bank while it is being robbed. He wants to make sure he sets his program to record in case he doesn't get home in time.


No it's not that one. It's similar to the PPV ads, but showing that you could record on one DVR and watch it on a another receiver in another room.
I am also working on 2 hrs of sleep which is what prompted my post.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

tgater said:


> No it's not that one. It's similar to the PPV ads, but showing that you could record on one DVR and watch it on a another receiver in another room.
> I am also working on 2 hrs of sleep which is what prompted my post.


Not with DIRECTV .. I know AT&T had a bunch of these ads with their Uverse offering, though.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Verizion also has this


----------



## jgarveyATL (Jun 1, 2006)

I was at Frys yesterday and a DirecTV rep grabbed me. He told me that if I had Ethernet or wireless connectivity that I could connect my DVRs and watch any program on one DVR on another DVR (e.g., Multi Room Viewing / MRV).

Is this true?

I've been holding off making a switch from DishNetwork to either uVerse or DirecTV specifically for this feature. FIOS isn't available in Atlanta yet.

This thread mentions that you can get it in beta.

Any help from those either using MRV or know anything about what I was being sold would be appreciated.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If you want more information on a cutting edge feature or function, you should post in the cutting edge forum.

Unrelated to MRV specifically, this thread is in the standard definition DVR discussion part of the forum, and you need to keep in mind that not all DVRs currently have, or would be expected to have, the same features and capabilities. The R15 and R16 standard definition units are based on a completely different software foundation than are other products, which could limit what future enhancements they might see.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

I saw a "crawl" on CNBC this morning that said Motorola and Time Warner were working an a Multi Room DVR... Bet they have theirs before we do..... (I hope not)


----------



## jgarveyATL (Jun 1, 2006)

Sorry, will post there.


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

No such animal at this time, sorry.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

jgarveyATL said:


> I was at Frys yesterday and a DirecTV rep grabbed me. He told me that if I had Ethernet or wireless connectivity that I could connect my DVRs and watch any program on one DVR on another DVR (e.g., Multi Room Viewing / MRV).
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> ...


Well right now you can log into your account at DirecTV.com go to the DirecTV DVR Scheduler and set up all your DVR's to record the same programs.Kind of a poor man's MRV until MRV arrives on the DirecTV DVRs.:sure:


----------



## Spicoli (Jun 7, 2006)

The ad I saw stated that you can go to the DirecTv website and order PPV and watch it on any tv in your home.

"You can watch half the movie in the livingroom and the other half in the bedroom"


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Spicoli said:


> The ad I saw stated that you can go to the DirecTv website and order PPV and watch it on any tv in your home.
> 
> "You can watch half the movie in the livingroom and the other half in the bedroom"


OK .. This could be what the Thread Starter was referring to. This may in fact be a new feature as this wasn't allowed some time back.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jgarveyATL said:


> I was at Frys yesterday and a DirecTV rep grabbed me. He told me that if I had Ethernet or wireless connectivity that I could connect my DVRs and watch any program on one DVR on another DVR (e.g., Multi Room Viewing / MRV).
> 
> Is this true?


DIRECTV does not have MRV at this time, but Chase Carey mentioned in an earnings call that DIRECTV would have this feature near the end of the year IIRC.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Spicoli said:


> The ad I saw stated that you can go to the DirecTv website and order PPV and watch it on any tv in your home.
> 
> "You can watch half the movie in the livingroom and the other half in the bedroom"


That statement would be accurate. IIRC, when ordered on the website (or by phone), all receivers are authorized to view the program. When ordered with the remote, only that receiver is authorized.


----------



## cdizzy (Jul 29, 2007)

Spicoli said:


> The ad I saw stated that you can go to the DirecTv website and order PPV and watch it on any tv in your home.
> 
> "You can watch half the movie in the livingroom and the other half in the bedroom"


Yep, that's the one. Just saw it last night.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Yeah been seeing that one all week.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes it's just out there to reinforce people to use the website over the remote. The remote is easy but land lines are becoming extinct.


----------

